# Original 67 jack



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

i am trying to find out what markings a original 67 gto jack would have. and the pecs on it. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

These are pictures of the jack that came with my 67 GTO when I got it two years ago. I don't know if it is original to my car. I have the base plate somewhere. I will look for it if you need it.


----------



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Can you send a pic? Also what's the length of the jack? Thanks


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

The length of mine is 33 1/2 inches. The pictures are in the previous post. Is there something else you need a picture of?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I gotta say, that jack looks nothing like the one in my '67 (which I've used). In fact, that jack looks to actually have a Chrysler pentastar emblem on it.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

kjk990 said:


> These are pictures of the jack that came with my 67 GTO when I got it two years ago. I don't know if it is original to my car. I have the base plate somewhere. I will look for it if you need it.


BAD NEWS THAT IS NOT A PONTIAC JACK!! 

Was two kinds used for 67. Think at first they used up the rest of the 66 year run with the 6 by 6 base. Before going the to 8 by 6 base. If no else post a pic next time I am over at Gary's house will get a pic. He has 4 67's.. So he knows them will..


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I tried to post a pic but it was too big for the site limit. I was unable to resize it yet. In the meantime, go to ebay and do a search. you'll find one and it will be obvious, what the difference is. The one pictured is obviously from a Chrysler product.


----------



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks for the help any pictures of an original jack and the markings will be great.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm still unable to post a pic, but I found one identical to mine on ebay with some pretty good pictures. Take a look at Ebay item #230931352810.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This is the one from ebay;


----------



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help.


----------

